# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  FFCX help required

## Entity

Hi All,

My creator X burnt out the HPB connector ( common issue ), so replaced board and still temperature reads failing, monitor mode reads extruder temps but heatbed N/A.

Advised by Flashforge the motherboard MUST be fried.

So purchased new motherboard, another HPB and the associated wiring loom, just installed it all and still same error`s, heatbed reads failing please check wiring.

Anyone know what else it can be - really frustrating as spent >$400 for nothing so far.

cheers

----------

